# Hawks @ Raptors, Jan. 5th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><img height="34" width="540" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-hawks-775x50.gif">​<table border="0" cellspacing="2"><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0073.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0420.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1242.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1490.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0966.gif">​</th></tr><tr><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1306.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1226.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">​</th></tr></table><table border="0" height="38" width="544" bgcolor="black" background="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/nba-raptors.gif"><tr><td align="left" valign="middle">_........7:00 EST, SportsNet_</td><td align="center" valign="middle"></td></tr></table></center></center>
<table border="0" height="38" width="544" bgcolor="black"><td>Game 33 -- 5 January 2006​Hawks (9-20) @ Raptors (13-19)
_The Atlanta Hawks were looking like a playoff team earlier this year but after dropping seven straight and dipping to 11 games under .500, they are on the outside looking in. The Toronto Raptors are riding a losing streak of their own, failing to win in their last three attempts, including a heart-breaker against the Suns Wednesday night. Chris Bosh returned to action in that game after missing a dozen contests with swelling on his knee. The All-Star didn't miss a step, putting up 26 points and 14 rebounds in the losing effort. Toronto fell out of first place in the Titanic Division with the loss, moving one half game out of the lead behind the surging New Jersey Nets. The Hawks have defeated Toronto twice this season and Toronto looks to try and even the score, starting Friday night at the Air Canada Centre. Toronto may be without starting guard TJ Ford, who missed the game against Phoenix with a sore ankle, and rookie Jorge Garbajosa, still nursing a sore calf. The game will be broadcast on Rogers SportsNet East and/or Ontario--happy New Year's Jack!--and the Fan590.com at 7:00 PM._​</td></table>​


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

This needs to be a Raptor win!

Our Bigs should play well, Bosh and Bargnani will not have anyone to guard them. Rasho should be able to keep Zaza in check.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

how long is Ford going to be out?


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

I am going to this game, just cant wait!!!


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

its an absolute travesty that Joey is still starting...if i was Mo id be absolutely pissed....not only is it bad for Mo, it is horrid for the team, i think weve given Joey more then enough oppurtunities to prove himself, and all weve gotten is a few good rebounding games and a couple of 16 point games...nothing more, much much less...its to move Mo back to the starting line up.


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

adhir1 said:


> its an absolute travesty that Joey is still starting...if i was Mo id be absolutely pissed....not only is it bad for Mo, it is horrid for the team, i think weve given Joey more then enough oppurtunities to prove himself, and all weve gotten is a few good rebounding games and a couple of 16 point games...nothing more, much much less...its to move Mo back to the starting line up.


i agree peterson should be starting again.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

ABargnani said:


> i agree peterson should be starting again.


co-sign


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I agree as well. With Ford out, we need a boost in the back court. Graham has regressed over the last few weeks and now only seems to score when someone gives him the ball under the basket with nobody around him. His jump shot has gotten shaky again, he won't pull up in transition, and whenever he gets a pass on the mark he dribbles awkwardly to improve his position, forfeiting an open look we work to create.


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

ditto to that... graham isnt producing while peterson is showing he wants to play and he can play


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

for some odd reason, I get pissed at anyone who misses a shot except for Mo.. anyone else the same way?

IMO mo has a liscense to shoot whenever he wants in the fourth qarter


ALSO

man what the **** was sam mitchell doing keeping Derrick "i think im kobe" martin in in the 4th Q against the suns?! what a ****ing ****ty *** ballhog he turned into in the 4th... i was lovin the 4 3's in the first 3.. but... man.. **** D-Mart


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

this is a must win going into a game vs washington


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

ABargnani said:


> i agree peterson should be starting again.


Word.

Meh, we just have to find a way to stop Joe Johnson and IMO this game is ours considering how the Hawks are currently struggling. This game is a MUST win...

*Let's Go Raptors!*


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Johnson had a quick start to the season, but has cooled off lately... lets hope he doesn't get hot, he's a gamer.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

if the raptors can't manage a win tonight, i'd like for the media to gag them for the rest of the season. just, ask them questions like you normally would and gag them before they respond. and do it for the next 50 games.

there's not an excuse in the world here. i don't want to hear/see any more talking; it's time to step up.

peace


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I feel a win coming tonight. We're due for a big game after three pathetic losses in a row.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I feel a win coming tonight. We're due for a big game after three pathetic losses in a row.


pathetic? in two of those games we were down big and came up short, i would say thats battling some serious adversity and showing we belong...and weve missed key parts in Garbo/TJ/Bosh for most of the game...i wouldnt say pathetic at all...we dint have any reason to be in the memphis game...but we battled through ad almost win, same with the Phoenix game. Im happy with all three losses...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The way we lost both games was definitely pathetic... two games that were not only winnable, but that we should have won. The difference between TJ Ford in crunchtime and Darrick Martin is incredible.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Expect Raps to win by 20+. Hawks have been playing absolutely horrible. Well, they have always played horrible. But.. even more horrible than their usual horrible self.


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

i have a feeling that this will be a close game
hawks has beaten the raptors three straight?
need this win badly


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

Ford and Garbajosa not playing tonight


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Don't forget about Josh Smith, he will do a nnumber on the raps tonight. We gotta win this damn it!!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> Don't forget about Josh Smith, he will do a nnumber on the raps tonight. We gotta win this damn it!!!!


He's not playing.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> Expect Raps to win by 20+. Hawks have been playing absolutely horrible. Well, they have always played horrible. But.. even more horrible than their usual horrible self.


I thought you didn't care anymore?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

FYI, the ACC is offering a 20% cut on ticket prices for the game tonight.

Check out raptors.com so see the offer.


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

We need this win if we want to keep up in the Atlantic division, this is a winnable game, we just need to stop Joe Johnson because he has been averaging 30.5 ppg against us in two games this season. He's been a Raptor killer. We won't have Garbo tonight whick stinks, but they won't have Josh Smith which is great news because he had a career game against us this year.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm looking forward to this one. 

I wish TJ was back. Thankfully the Hawks aren't all to strong at the point and I expect Jose to elevate his play.

Watching our dominant big man duo develop is just so fun. Bosh and Bargnani should own the Hawks' 4/5s.

Curious to see what Marvin can do in a game like this.

Raptors need this one to get the ball rolling, get some inertia for the 2007 push for the allstar game. 

GO RAPTORS!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

New York has Seattle tonight so we probably need to win this game.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

'Atta boy. Andrea Bargnani is starting...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Wow, Andrea starting.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Bosh with the huge slam! Great hustle by Bosh...

8-4 Raps...


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Bargnani BAAAAM! FOR THREEEEEE! From 25 ft!!

13-6 Rapss..


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

Andrea just hit a 25 footer, the Raptors are off to a good start hopefully they can keep it up. Go Raptors Go.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bargnani with a couple questionable fouls.

Bosh looking great so far- lots of energy.

Jose solid cept for that last turnover.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

ZAZA with the showtime power dunk on the break! I haven't laughed that loud for a while.

Joey and Hump with the energy and accuracy off the bench. I like.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

And looks like Mitch wants B&B playing together more often. nice


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

SkywalkerAC said:


> ZAZA with the showtime power dunk on the break! I haven't laughed that loud for a while.


Lol, that was awesome!

:lol: 

Raps are shooting an amazing 76% percent and are leading by 6 going into the 2Q...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Hawks not named Speedy and Shelden act like high school players. Every time they do something worthwhile they jaw-jack and mug for the camera. Hey ****-o's, you've lost seven straight.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

D-Mart is exactly the kind of rec league player Jack always describes. How frustrating would it be to have nugget scoring on you like that?


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

Seems that it's going to be a tough night for the Raps.
May the W will be with us.

Good night guys. I'm going to get some rest (3:00 AM here..)


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Golden Graham loses his starting spot and plays like this? Man, Joey, where is your head at? If you played like this before you'd still be starting.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Divine Spammer said:


> Seems that it's going to be a tough night for the Raps.
> May the W will be with us.
> 
> Good night guys. I'm going to get some rest (3:00 AM here..)


Some fan you are.

Just kidding, g'night.



Raps shooting smoother than a cold Rickard's. 16/21 from the field :eek8:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Yeah Joey! That juke dribble pull up is money.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps lacking defensive intensity. Hawks still not shooting well but they are closing in on the Raps, 40-35.

Also, Shelden is listed at 6'9", but he was shorter than Humphries, who is listed at 6'9", who is shorter than Garbo, who is listed at 6'9". Go figure.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Flutie is in the house!

Bargnani with a reverse layup!

42-35 Raps...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps have picked it up since the time-out. Andrea with a nice basket, Bosh blocks Childress at the end of the shot clock, then Mo creates something out of nothing drawing a foul.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice box out by Joey-G, grabbing the offensive rebound and slamming it down! Joey-G!

OT: I'm looking at the score in the Meadowlands, and the Bulls are absolutely raping the Nets, 18-3...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Couple of dunks from Joey Graham. Where has he been?

Jose with the Jose-ole easy lay-up. His trademark.

Shelden Williams took a shot in the mouth. The guys head is half forehead and half mouth so its fifty-fifty.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Graham's rampage continues.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Good point, AirJordan. 20-7 now. Nets shooting 2/11.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Funny that Bosh isn't really looking too hard to score but he has 8 points on 80% shooting.

Jose with another lay-up. He makes it look effortless.

Childress and M-Williams provide a lot of athleticism for the Hawks, and that's without Josh Smith.

Bosh with another something-out-of-nothing play. Fred Jones wasted a lot of clock but Bosh went from the top of the arc to the rack in a couple of steps for the and-one.

Raps at 56.

Joe Johnson is a problem in the second half, book it.

Weird fouls on Nesterovic and Graham in the last couple of minutes.

13.4 seconds to go.

Humphries in for Rasho, who has 2 fouls.

Childress bobbles the ball, Jose pounces on him, jump. 6.5 seconds left in the half.

Chris Bosh!!!

Wowowowow. Calderon loses the tip but Bosh fights for it, gets it, gets to the rack and-one.

Raps up 58-46 to finish the half.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bosh making shots one more spectacular than the next. Wow.

Pretty good first half.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

The Hawks should not be allowed to shoot 50%

That being said;

The raptors should not be allowed to shoot 66%

Funny but this team is really struggling with turnovers without TJ...does that make sense?

Barg's relishing in a starting roll. Clearly looking to take the game over at times. I think this kid has a killer instinct


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

In case anyone isn't watching, Stevey Graham is in the audience tonight. He was cut from Portland.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Jose to Andrea for the alley-oop on a set play. Nice.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Not much energy from either team in this quarter.

Jose Calderon racking up assists.

Claxton hitting shots, first time for everything.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Andrea to Bosh for what might've been a play-of-the-year if it worked.

Andrea cut hard under the basket in transition. Got the pass from Calderon. Instantly threw the ball behind himself on a bounce pass to a trailing Bosh. It bounced up and set Bosh up perfectly for an alley-oop. Bosh couldn't finish it but wow, almost an amazing play.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

70-60. Raps need to put the hammer down and close this one out starting next possession.


----------



## shapeshifter (Jun 13, 2005)

I really hope that's a glimpse of our future!


----------



## GoRaptors (Apr 3, 2005)

That was an incredible pass by Andrea!

Bosh and bargnani will be a lethal combination for years.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh my god, what a move by Bosh! Taking Jones to school!

79-66 Raps...


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

That was an amazing pass by Bargnani only if Bosh could of finished it, it would of been even sweeter. The Raps are currently winning by 11 points, everyone is playing really well, especially Bosh, he just made a sick spin around move to school a Hawks player. Also I am really surprised how Graham is playing. Calderon is having a great game as well.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

They should put a mop on the front of Jose's jersey. Guy is all over the floor tonight, literally.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Come on, why is the crowd so quiet? Get some energy out there!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I'd like to see the Raps put an eight or ten point run together and finish the Hawks off. They are only going to compete as long as we leave them a little crack of light. 15 or 20 point lead and this one is a done deal.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Chuck's calling it with 7:47 left in the game, 89-73.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

MoPete for threeeeeee!

Chuck is bringing out the Salami & Cheese early tonight...

Watch him jinx the Raps or something...:thumbdown:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Nets were losing to the Bulls 20-5 at one point. They are up 48-43 at the half. 

Knicks/Sonics doesn't start until 10:30.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Kinda sloppy game after the half...I am actually a little bored....


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Game over, Raps win, easy one but one we needed.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Raptors win! Raptors win! Raptors win!

105-92 is your final score...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Raps win Raps win Raps win!!


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Finnaly raps get an easy win.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

That was a well-played, confidently won game.

I love the Raptors. 

For the first time ever I can actually say that my three favourite players are on the same team - Bosh, Ford, and Bargnani.


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

Ka-Bosh said:


> That was an amazing pass by Bargnani only if Bosh could of finished it, it would of been even sweeter. The Raps are currently winning by 11 points, everyone is playing really well, especially Bosh, he just made a sick spin around move to school a Hawks player. Also I am really surprised how Graham is playing. Calderon is having a great game as well.


that play from bargs to bosh was totally amazing. unfortunately bosh couldn't finish it.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow, loved the game, makes you feel good to be a raptors fan.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Good win, Bosh was off with his free throws to start but he picked it up at the end. Bargnani had some amazing passes, you just know the kid is going to be special. I'm sticking by my ROY guarantee. Joey also played great tonight, and had two successive nasty dunks to stamp his mark on the game. Mo had a great night as well, not only making his shots but also creating for himself and others. AP's defense was outstanding, limiting Joe Johnson who had ignited us in each of the previous two matchups.

Basically everyone who played played great tonight. I would have liked to see more of Freddy, but I can't really complain. Bring on the Wiz!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

ABargnani said:


> that play from bargs to bosh was totally amazing. unfortunately bosh couldn't finish it.


Yeah, the pass was a bit strong, but it didn't look like Bosh was on his A game tonight. He looked kind of sloppy out there, from his turnovers to his missed free throws to his low rebound total. Hopefully he isn't rushing back from his injury.


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Yeah, the pass was a bit strong, but it didn't look like Bosh was on his A game tonight. He looked kind of sloppy out there, from his turnovers to his missed free throws to his low rebound total. Hopefully he isn't rushing back from his injury.


ya, bosh kept missing his free throws. i was like wth. good thing this game was somewhat of a blow out or those missed free throws would have been costly.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Great overall team effort to get this win tonight. There were some fantastic passes by Bargs, and Joey, Mo, and Jose were great as well. Bosh was just a bit sloppy, but that's probably just because he was out for such a long time. Hope the Raps can keep this up for when the Wizards visit on Sunday.


----------



## junkyarddawgg (Mar 24, 2005)

That Bargnani bounce alley oop pass had Assist of the year potential... it was crazy good! If only Bosh had finished it.. oh well  It will simply remain a tantalizing glimpse of what our frontcourt will be in the near future


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

i like how jack said that bargs is like a combo between dirk/gasol. good point on his part.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

how great is it to see Joey gradually coming into his own?


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

I really wish Joey could play like this every night, our team would be alot better with him and Mo Pete playing at this rate. I think Joey was just feeling it tonight though, but I don't see why he wouldn't be able to consistently put up 14 a game with his athleticism and his pull up J.

Overall, really solid effort from the Raptors, especially Calderon and Joey. Hopefully they can keep it up and cool off Gil on Sunday, it should be a great game. Nice win Raps!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i think bosh was just surprised the pass got to him, that was increadabil though, i could watch that over and over again


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I'm a big man of Joey and he is progressing nicely, if he continues to play like how he did last night he defenetely could reach Artest level, he has the tough D, doesnt give easy baskets makes you work hard for on Offense, just needs more PT to not got called for silly fouls.

I am sick of people who trash Joey b/c he didnt do as well as Granger as rook,, Joey 's MPG will go up and he continues to put 14+ 6+ boards he will then on a consistent basis play 30 MPG.


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

madman said:


> i think bosh was just surprised the pass got to him, that was increadabil though, i could watch that over and over again


Damn, I missed the game...guys, upload it on YouTube!!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Here's ABs Pass, didn't like those angles.. the first orginal view that showed on tv looked much better
<object height="350" width="425">

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SAnSWCztlJc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" height="350" width="425"></object>


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

Ohh as much as I loved that pass, my favorite part about it is the little banter between Bosh and Bargs afterwards.

These two are starting to have some fun playing together. They clearly recognize the kind of potential they have as a front court duo and are enjoying themselves...who wouldn't?

IMO Bargs really began to find himself with Bosh out of the lineup. His increased responsibility on both ends of the floor really seemed to aid his confidence and development. 

Now that Bosh is back we're seeing what that potential means as a duo.

There will be some hard times...they're still young and getting to know one another as players and people. 

This is going to be a fun ride...and I'm excited to watch.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Yeah, Bargnani and Bosh are without a doubt the future twin towers in this league. Double D's my ***...


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Killer B's.


----------

